# Union Binding Models Compared...?



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/snowboard-bindings/mens/union-atlas-bindings-2017#matte-white


FC and T Rice are stiffer still, Ultra has a stiff highback ...

Union Atlas Baseplate 7/10 Highback 7/10 Stiffest

Contact Pro Baseplate 5/10 Highback 5/10

Union ST Baseplate 5/10 Highback 4/10 Softest

Contacts and Flite Pros are softer


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Narrowed it down to Union Atlas and Union Super Force.

I know for a fact that Union put a Team high back on the Super Force, of which is supposed to be stiffer than the high back on the regular force. 

1. Would this make the Super Force and Atlas pretty similar and comparable in Flex and Stiffness than...?

2. Would the Atlas be too stiff for a intermediate rider doing 50% groomers and 50% park...? 

I am leaning towards Atlas, but I am a little hesitant that it might be too stiff for my ability level and riding style. And if so...maybe I should go for the Super Force...or even...just the regular force.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Faded_Butters said:


> Narrowed it down to Union Atlas and Union Super Force.
> 
> I know for a fact that Union put a Team high back on the Super Force, of which is supposed to be stiffer than the high back on the regular force.
> 
> ...


Atlas, Super Force and regular force are all so similar that it makes not effective difference. Even the Union team guys switch between these bindings all the time.


----------



## Letkajenkka (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I'm considering changing my Partners in crime Burton Custom bindings 2003. Into something more this millenium. I've done extensive research on choices and I've nailed down that Contact Pro's could just be the longterm solution to me.

- Rather lightweight guy
- I got a hip injury which encourages to less strength / effort needing moves with board
- Forum Youngblood camber
- Ride Deuce boots

I ride all-mountain, but in my environments the most often is gentle slopes and some smaller park jumps. No rails / boxes for me.
I don't want by default TOO soft bindings, as I'd like to keep the OPTION of occasional trip to bigger mountains. But probably for my mainly "easy" style neither the super-stiff are good (For instance Union Force probably a tad too stiff I presume).

Would you think Contact Pros' would fit my purpose? As other choices I've had Burton missions, K2 Hurrithane (probably too soft). Or even Union Contacts.

Thank guys


----------

